# BikeRadar Aero Helmet test



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Best aero road helmets: tunnel- and road-tested - BikeRadar

Glad this finally got done. We know the gains in general are trivial for the common cyclist, but I always wondered how these actually stacked up. It's not a perfect test, but it's pretty elaborate and doesn't seem to hide anything (like Giro's commentary and how the Prevail stacked up). I don't blame Giro for chiming in since both their entries are in the bottom 3 and casual readers may completely misinterpret the weight of the results.

The timing with the Ballista's release does raise an eyebrow; but at least for me, it already looks way nicer and costs less than majority of the bunch. I've been watching out for the helmet since it was seen at TdU, and this is some icing. Not expecting new PR's, but it's new helmet time for me anyway. FYI on this lid is that the Black ones are running out fast.


----------

